# Transmitting AV wirelessly cable question.



## Carter4 (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay what I am trying to do: "Transfer a live feed from my DSLR(Canon EOS 60D) over a wireless transmitter"


This is the cable line that I plan on buying
1.http://static.bhphoto.com/images/images500x500/652385.jpg (This plugs into the camera, and is the only A/V cable the camera will recognize)


2.http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UwW4uheeL.jpg (This will plug into the Canon AV cable)


3.http://img.rakuten.com/PIC/37202500/0/1/500/37202500.jpg (This will plug into the female female connection)


4.http://images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/12-576-005-Z02?$S300W$ (This will plug into the AV to USB cable) (It is a USB A female to USB B mini female)


5.http://www.iftrontech.com/images/GP4IF.JPG this will plug into the USB Female connection and then into the transmitter.


I already know the transmitter works because we have used it on a GoPro, also AV out from the DSLR works with the Canon AV cable
Any questions just ask!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the cable in item 1 works, then the camera is sending an analog signal on the USB port. Typical USB is a digital signal, and that's what you are trying to connect to using all of the adapters and cables. 

Cables will not convert an analog signal into a digital signal. 

Unless I'm mistaken, you can connect the Canon to a PC or other device using a standard USB cable. Which would imply the camera is detecting what is connected and setting the output type accordingly. In which case, all you need is a standard USB cable from camera to transmitter. Output connection types should be listed in the User Manual.


----------



## Carter4 (Aug 27, 2013)

Dogg said:


> Assuming the cable in item 1 works, then the camera is sending an analog signal on the USB port. Typical USB is a digital signal, and that's what you are trying to connect to using all of the adapters and cables.
> 
> Cables will not convert an analog signal into a digital signal. If it was a standard digital output, you would simply need a single USB cable from camera to transmitter.
> 
> In short, it won't work.


The camera is sending a digital signal out.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then how is the cable 1 working? Yellow RCA is analog video and red/white RCA is analog audio.

If it is a standard USB port (as noted in my above edited reply), you simply need a single USB cable.


----------



## Carter4 (Aug 27, 2013)

Dogg said:


> Then how is the cable 1 working? Yellow RCA is analog video and red/white RCA is analog audio.
> 
> If it is a standard USB port (as noted in my above edited reply), you simply need a single USB cable.


Im not sure but on the camera it says A/V digital out, so im assuming then it is a digital signal


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The camera is setting the output type (ie; analog or video) based on the cable used. If a standard USB cable is used and connected to another device, it uses a digital signal. If the Canon A/V cable is used, it switches to analog mode.

Your transmitter uses a digital USB input. So you simply need a mini-USB (output of Canon) to mini-USB (input of transmistter) cable.


----------



## Carter4 (Aug 27, 2013)

so a cable like this?
Amazon.com : IFC-400PCU USB Cable for Canon Digital Cameras : Computers & Accessories


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That should work, although I doubt it needs to be "Canon" branded.

Something else just occurred to me. From what I can see in the manual, the USB port can be used for analog video and data transfer. I don't see that you can "stream" live video from the USB port. I don't know that you can stream live video at all for that matter. But if it does, it would likely be over the HDMI output.

All I can say is get a cable and test.


----------

